# Katahdin



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Jul 19, 2001)

Can anyone suggest a good day hike for Katahdin?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2001)

Saturday?

Trail Talk


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

Almost all are good, key is getting into park early enough to get choice.  Many people believe best is from Roaring Brook by Chimney Pond.  Stop by Sandy Stream Pond for good chance of seeing moose,

After than if yoiu can't get to Katahdin, Owl, Doubletop & North Brother are all worthy destinations.  On a Saturday or Sunday you will need to arrive at gate before (or near & no later than 5:15) 5:00 if you want choices on your destination


----------



## SherpaKroto (Jul 26, 2001)

Mike's recomendations are right. Get there early (I'd do 4:30 on Saturdays). My choices, all start at Roaring Brook:
1) Up to Chimney Pond - easiest: Saddle to Baxter
2) Chimney to Dudley over Knife Edge: Dudley is very steep and exposed. Knife edge is self explanatory
3) Chimney to Cathedral: a very steep ascent with great views. A good alternative to Knife Edge if winds are strong on the ridge. I wouldn't want to go down this trail
4) Helon Taylor to Knife Edge: Long climb up Keep ridge. Great views, not recommended in questionable weather
5) Chimney Trail to North Basin Cutoff to Hamlin Ridge: an absolutely beautiful trail with incredible views. I highly recommend this as part of a loop (going down is not too bad if you want to do it in reverse). The ONLY reliable spring on the TableLand is at the intersection of Hamlin Ridge and Northwest Basin Trail. Hamlin Ridge is one of the nicest trails I've ever been on.

One general caution - Baxter State Park is much "wilder" than the Whites. You are usually further from safety, so bear this in mind. The area is rugged, and I've found that I tend to hike slower than usual (partly because I'm taking in the scenery). You drive all of the way out there, so take the time to savor it.
Good Luck - SherpaKroto


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Jul 26, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations, I look forward to making it up to Baxter to spend some time, hopefully soon.  I have been talking to some people from ME and have been hearing similar opinions.
Thanks Again


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 30, 2001)

If you've already done Baxter Peak or want to try something different, the Brothers make a very interesting dayhike, as does Mt Doubletop.  You can do a relatively flat loop into Russell Pond.

 -dave-


----------

